# Sorrento and the Amalfi Coast



## Braineack (Jun 11, 2016)

After taking the most ridiculous train to Sorrento [Naples is so sketchy], we were greeted to a fabulous little town full of Limoncello.

First stop was pizza for lunch where I found my favorite so far on this planet.  We liked it so much we ate there two more times.




DSC02930 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02931 by The Braineack, on Flickr


this is were we sat and ate breakfast each morning in the Hotel:




DSC02937 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02940 by The Braineack, on Flickr


The town is small, and streets are small but FULL of merchants and shops:




DSC02963 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02965 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02971 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02976 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02979 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02986 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02993 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03009 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03027 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03042 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jun 11, 2016)

At the Bus Station to head off to Pasitano.




DSC03051 by The Braineack, on Flickr

All shots from the bus window:




DSC03080 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03088 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03098 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03140 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03142 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03155 by The Braineack, on Flickr


and lunch:




DSC03168 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03175 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03180 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03199 by The Braineack, on Flickr




20160601_142607 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03260 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03267 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 11, 2016)

Well Done, they all are very nice with great color, clarity and Image quality.To many to pick favorites but will say what a crust on that pizza now thats a pie.Love to bring that picture In some of the restaurants around my way and ask if they remember how to make a pie like this but i might not ever been seen again.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 11, 2016)

There's a Pete's New Haven Style Pizza around here. Do Not Want.

I'm lucky that there's a place called Puppatella in my area, it's CLOSE but not quite the same.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 11, 2016)

Off to Dinner:




DSC03292 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03317 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03322 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03324-Pano by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03338-Pano by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03381 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03410 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03432 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03448-Pano by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jun 11, 2016)

More just around town the next day:




DSC03472 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03478_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03482 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03490 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03498 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03501 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03508 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03516 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03521 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03525 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03526 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03535 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jun 11, 2016)

Back on a bus to tour the area:




DSC03536 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03546 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03565_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03602_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03619 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03644 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03651 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03659 by The Braineack, on Flickr


Back to town.




DSC03678 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03680_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr


Dinner at the same place again.  Night of our 10 year wedding anniversary




DSC03690 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03691 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03692 by The Braineack, on Flickr

The last gelato dessert after dessert




DSC03694 by The Braineack, on Flickr

and the last Sorrento sun we saw...




DSC03695 by The Braineack, on Flickr


we had to go to bed early to take a 4am car back to Naples to catch our flight out.

and that's pretty much it of my trip.

Full Sorrento set here: Sorrento, Italy


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 11, 2016)

Some very nice work, thanks for sharing..


----------



## otherprof (Jun 11, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Well Done, they all are very nice with great color, clarity and Image quality.To many to pick favorites but will say what a crust on that pizza now thats a pie.Love to bring that picture In some of the restaurants around my way and ask if they remember how to make a pie like this but i might not ever been seen again.


Some very nice shots, and all interesting. Are these taken with the a6000? I remember you saying you bought it for trips like this. And if so, is that the kit lens? (I'm hoping it is!)


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 11, 2016)

These places I could visit!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2016)

otherprof said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Well Done, they all are very nice with great color, clarity and Image quality.To many to pick favorites but will say what a crust on that pizza now thats a pie.Love to bring that picture In some of the restaurants around my way and ask if they remember how to make a pie like this but i might not ever been seen again.
> ...



Yup, entire trip was a6000 with kit lens.  It performed very well -- but I still kinda wish I splurged on a nicer piece of glass like the 20mm 2.8 "pancake". I'd say the majority of the shots are taken at 16mm.

There's no min. shutter speed option on the a6000 which is annoying, as it always wants to try to shoot at 1/60sec in most situations before dropping ISO.  So there's a good number of shots that aren't quite as sharp as I'd hope, but otherwise, despite all the stuff I mentioned in my other thread ( I think the Venice one) I was pretty darn happy with it.

A small number of shots are from my Galaxy phone as well.


----------

